# What Lifeforms can Live in a 4 Gallon Tank?



## Venemous Rock

Hello. I got a 4 gallon tank for Christmas that came with a filter. It's my first aquarium. I don't expect a whole lot out of it because its so small. But anyways, can someone suggest what lifeforms are optimal for a 4 gallon tank? I don't just want one fish, I want more of a community. Perhaps two or three ghost shrimp and a snail? I don't want the traditional beta fish either. So does anyone know what I can do with this little aquarium? Also does anyone have any tips to share for a new starter? I barely know anything.


----------



## Fishpunk

Least killifish, aka Heterandria formosa. It's the smallest livebearer in North America. Adults don't get over an inch long. Maybe a little hard to find but well worth it.


----------



## emc7

Red cherry shrimp, CPD (celestial pearl danios). Search something like nano freshwater fish. Or one apple snail.

Also search your nearest city and "aquarium society". Lots of the best tiny fish rarely show up in stores because they have few fry at a time but if you can hook up with a breeder in your area, you can get fish and advice.

A small tank can be nice, but is just as much work, or more, as a larger tank. The main thing with small tanks is you can forget them. A week's neglect won't hurt a 55, but could kill everything in a 4.


----------



## Betta man

a betta would be good. Or a couple of MALE (not female) guppys. If you get females, they will have babies which will overstock your tank. Some of the reasons I would recommend a betta is, that they are hardy, pretty, do well in solitude, aren't too costly, and because I am biased. Male guppys are good because they don't make babies, they're pretty, and they are VERY hardy.


----------



## Fishpunk

Male guppies can squabble though.


----------



## poolplayerpro3

you can put guppies, neons, any of your small school fish really but be careful if you have a filter on the tank cause it wil suck up your fish if their not strong enough to get away like neons. my ex had a 5 gallon with 10 neons in it and she looses one almost everyweek to the filter


----------



## Ghost Knife

A Betta, 4-5 White Clouds, or 4-5 Neon Tetras


----------



## Venemous Rock

Ghost Knife said:


> A Betta, 4-5 White Clouds, or 4-5 Neon Tetras


PetSmart recommends 10+ gallons for a Neon Tetra. - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3955260
Also, does it have to be a Neon, or can it be any Tetra? Because if thats the case I would love to get a Bloodfin Tetra, Red Belly X Ray Tetra, and a Bleeding Heart Tetra. Also, what about a Hatchetfish with maybe a shrimp or snail? I don't like having 1 fish all alone, so I like to have something else in there with it to keep it company.


----------



## emc7

No, don't do one of this, one of that. tetra are schooling fish, they need a good sized group of the same fish and room to swim. If you want all those tetra, get a 30 gallon and get 8 of each.


----------



## Ghost Knife

I have kept 6 Neons in a 2.5 gallon tank for many months and they did fine. No deaths of any kind.


----------



## bmlbytes

Neon tetras are about the only tetra small enough for that size tank. 

I am thinking you might be able to keep a trio of guppies. Or possibly some white clouds. Maybe a small group of harlequin rasboras. You really can only keep one species in that tank, and only in a small group. 

Just thinking off the top of my head, what Petsmart/Petco offers, you could chose one (and only one) of the following.

A) 4-5 Neon Tetras
B) 4-5 White Clouds
C) 4-5 Harlequin Rasboras
D) 1 Male Guppy, 2 Female Guppies
E) 2-3 Female Guppies
F) 1 Betta
G) 10 Crystal Red Shrimp
H) 10 Red Cherry Shrimp
I) 1 Dwarf Gourami
J) A ton of brine shrimp

I really did my best to give you every possible option I could think of. There isn't a lot of freedom with a tank that small, so you will have to do your best to keep it healthy. I would recommend a good filter to that tank as well. Small tanks are more difficult to keep than large tanks.


----------



## Fishpunk

There are a lot of things that can go into the tank, but not if you limit yourself to buying from PetSmart.

Speaking of, I would look upon their recommendations with jaundiced eyes.


----------



## Betta man

No females, you'll end up with BABIES! Lots of them. I have experience with that. You get a female, then in 2 weeks, you have 30.


----------



## Fishpunk

Betta man said:


> No females, you'll end up with BABIES! Lots of them. I have experience with that. You get a female, then in 2 weeks, you have 30.


No female WHATS?


----------



## iheartfish:)

I think he's still talking about guppies.


----------



## Betta man

bml said 1 male guppy, 2 female guppys. And I have also heard white clouds have lots of babies too.


----------

